# Washington DC timeshare



## baybee210 (Feb 18, 2016)

We are planning vacation in Washing D.C. area. Are there any timeshares nearby?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 18, 2016)

Wyndham National Harbor and Wyndham Old Town Alexandria.

Old Town is very near to a subway stop .. but is smaller in size than National Harbor.


----------



## Kozman (Feb 18, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Wyndham National Harbor and Wyndham Old Town Alexandria.
> 
> Old Town is very near to a subway stop .. but is smaller in size than National Harbor.



And....Old Town has free parking.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 18, 2016)

Also Marriott Vacation Club at the Mayflower right in DC, available through II.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 18, 2016)

National Harbor has significant issues if you're NOT planning on renting a car/driving every day......
IMHO


----------



## ronparise (Feb 18, 2016)

National harbor has both indoor and outdoor pools a nice gym, pool table, wi room etc etc to enjoy when you are not sight seeing in DC

There is no Metro at National Harbor, but there is a free shuttle to a metro stop

National Harbor is a new town type development so in addition to the Wyndham timeshare there are numerous hotels, shops, restaurants, condos offices and amarina etc. Its a real resort. Old town is more of a hotel, (no pool or other resort ammenities) .  

You have to pay to park at National Harbor, but there really isnt a need to have a car, unless, like me you dont go to DC. or unless you plan to drive to sights like Mount Vernon, that are not on the Metro.  

DC is my home and I  have relatives to visit in Annapolis, and Baltimore and the Md suburbs. I seldom go into the city and I always have  a car. National Harbor is my first choice. 

It probably doesnt make any difference though. Very little Old Town gets deposited to RCI. Chances are National Harbor will be your only choice

Although I would like to do the  Mayflower... Thats where my high school had its prom (50 years ago) so it might be nice to go back for a few days


----------



## Rusa (Feb 18, 2016)

Even though I've not been to either of these timeshare properties, I do live in the DC area. Way more to do and see in Alexandria than in National Harbor. You could spend your whole vacation looking at all the wonderful old historic buildings, doing the tours, lots and lots of shopping streets and restaurants, going to look at the artisans and art at the Torpedo Factory, doing a river cruise to Mount Vernon, and it is relatively close to the DC metro (might have to take the shuttle trolley) with all the DC sights. National Harbor is like a modern shopping mall:  boring. I've spent many happy days exploring old town Alexandria, and one boring afternoon in National Harbor in the past four years.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 18, 2016)

ronparise said:


> National harbor has both indoor and outdoor pools a nice gym, pool table, wi room etc etc to enjoy when you are not sight seeing in DC
> 
> There is no Metro at National Harbor, but there is a free shuttle to a metro stop
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Ron.  Wasn't slamming Nat. Harbor.  It's a nice resort.  

The metro hours can be limiting and expensive(depending on your itinerary)
There is (still, I think) a water shuttle that is useful at times, but expensive
Traffic driving into DC (and parking) is expensive.

There is no shortcut, but you do need to plan ahead:
Where are you coming from? by car? plane?
What time are you arriving/departing (metro hours/traffic)
What is your itinerary?  DC daily? Wide area?

If you plan ahead, buy Smartrip cards or passes (metro credit cards/day or week use passes) and/or plan your rental/parking you can easily make it work.  Just don't show up and expect to have 24 hour public transportation at cheap prices.  Peak fare metro from Nat H. to DC is over $5 per person one-way (cash/ticket) and takes an hour. Just something to consider depending on your plans.

IMHO


----------



## dominidude (Feb 18, 2016)

not sure when you're looking for, but here's one:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238722


----------



## Denise L (Feb 18, 2016)

We stayed at Old Town Alexandria in 2014 and will be there again this year!  Awesome location, so convenient to the Metro and free parking!  Walk to Whole Foods and other places.  Rented from a Wyndham owner both times, no complaints .


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 18, 2016)

tashamen said:


> Also Marriott Vacation Club at the Mayflower right in DC, available through II.



While it is available through II, I don't think we have seen any units since the very initial bulk banks when the property was opened to Marriott Vacation Club owners.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 19, 2016)

Fairly last minute units show up at the Mayflower rather frequently.  I probably see 2-3 per week (usually 1 or 2 at a time) usually for check in within 7-14 days.  I don't think this will continue as the weather warms up but during the brrrr season I don't think there are so many people looking to make 7 night stays in the studio units through II.

And as for the OP, depending on how you are booking and when you are planning your trip especially if you plan on booking through RCI or II, you don't need to worry about which is the best.  You need to request all of them and take what ever you get.  If you are looking for a something April-October expect to get nothing through RCI or II.  You have an off shot for April and October.  For non holiday November-March expect National Harbour through RCI and even that might take a bit of luck, and expect maybe a sleeps 2 hotel type unit if you are lucky and a sleeps 4 hotel room type at the Marriott Mayflower during those same months through II.  

Really you best bet if you want something bigger than a regular hotel room and you want to go when the weather is good or heaven forbid, the summer, you will have to rent from an owner at one of the 3 timeshares or and it maybe the same price or even cheaper would be to look at one of the extended stay hotel types convenient to a DC metro in the MD or VA suburbs.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 19, 2016)

Kozman said:


> And....Old Town has free parking.



And Olde Town has NO POOL ... anymore since their arrangement died on sharing the Hilton pool.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 19, 2016)

ronparise said:


> Although I would like to do the  Mayflower... Thats where my high school had its prom (50 years ago) so it might be nice to go back for a few days


Totally off topic but my prom was at The Hilton Club


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 19, 2016)

Mayflower has only hotel style units.  Parking is really expensive and you don't need a car.  Awesome location right by a metro stop and walking distance to some sights.  Metro to all but Mount Vernon.  I wouldn't say it is above average as Marriott timeshares go and similarly average compared to some hotels in DC.  It does have a long and storied history.  One of the great old hotels that has been restored.

Agree on all accounts about National Harbour.  Sometimes folks in the DC metro area look down on National Harbour because it isn't as nice as some other planned development communities and because it really is isolated.  Having said that you do have good restaurants and enough to do so that you can go out in the morning/evening and not just sit in the unit.  Shuttle to metro is a great option.  You are ten minutes on the train to the middle of everything.

Old Town is simply awesome and is right by both the metro and Amtrak station.  Coming in via train could be a good option either to Union Station or King Street in Old Town. You should visit Old Town for a day regardless of where you initially stay.  Go see the Torpedo Factory.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 19, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> And Olde Town has NO POOL ... anymore since their arrangement died on sharing the Hilton pool.



It wasn't much of a pool anyway...indoors and tiny!    We own at OTA and love it, we also love Alexandria.  But if a pool is important to you, you do need to choose National Harbour.  We spend most of our time in DC when we go,and the easy metro access is very important to us. Plus we also love all the great places to eat in Alexandria!


----------



## taterhed (Feb 19, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> Mayflower has only hotel style units. Parking is really expensive and you don't need a car. Awesome location right by a metro stop and walking distance to some sights. Metro to all but Mount Vernon. I wouldn't say it is above average as Marriott timeshares go and similarly average compared to some hotels in DC. It does have a long and storied history. One of the great old hotels that has been restored.
> 
> Agree on all accounts about National Harbour. Sometimes folks in the DC metro area look down on National Harbour because it isn't as nice as some other planned development communities and because it really is isolated. Having said that you do have good restaurants and enough to do so that you can go out in the morning/evening and not just sit in the unit. Shuttle to metro is a great option. You are ten minutes on the train to the middle of everything.
> 
> Old Town is simply awesome and is right by both the metro and Amtrak station. Coming in via train could be a good option either to Union Station or King Street in Old Town. You should visit Old Town for a day regardless of where you initially stay. Go see the Torpedo Factory.



 Agree with all....
 My choice OTA....then Marriott unless you need more than hotel room then Nat. Harbor.

 But, it is a bit more than 10 mins.  Go to WMATA trip planner and plug in the Nat. Harbor to Smithsonian or Foggy or DCA/OTA and see what the times are with the shuttle/metro.  Not totally inconvenient, just impractical at odd-hours or if  you're planning to return to your room several times during the day.

 Have fun in any case.  DC is a great city to taste, drink, explore, ride, run, walk etc....   Great Greek restaurant (cheap too $) up by Dupont Circle. Perfect for a late lunch or early dinner.  Zorba's Cafe


----------



## ronparise (Feb 19, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Sorry Ron.  Wasn't slamming Nat. Harbor.  It's a nice resort.
> 
> The metro hours can be limiting and expensive(depending on your itinerary)
> There is (still, I think) a water shuttle that is useful at times, but expensive
> ...



Neither was I slamming OldTown. Old Town is clearly the first choice for folks that intend to spend most of their time in DC.  

National Harbor is ideal for folks like me, with a car and who dont go into DC. My last trip I spent a day in Frederick with my brother, a day in Baltimore with my sister, and a day in Annapolis with my mother in law. By the way Frederick, Baltimore and especially Annapolis make for excellent day trips when visiting DC.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 19, 2016)

We've done the harbor at Baltimore.  It's great once in a while.  Drove downtown just for the beef sandwiches.  

 I x2 and x3 the Annapolis trip though.  I love that place.  Need to spend the night if you plan to consume adult beverages though...not a fun trip back to DC area at night. :zzz:


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 19, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> Mayflower has only hotel style units.



True, but it is not just hotel rooms.  They also have 1 BR suites, some with 2 bathrooms.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 20, 2016)

I wasn't aware of that.  That changes my opinion of it.  If you could get a 1BR it would be comparable to Custom House given the similarity in building and proximity to historical stuff.



BocaBoy said:


> True, but it is not just hotel rooms.  They also have 1 BR suites, some with 2 bathrooms.


----------



## esk444 (Feb 24, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> And Olde Town has NO POOL ... anymore since their arrangement died on sharing the Hilton pool.



There is an outdoor public pool .5 blocks away from the Alexandria Wyndham.  There is also a water park 3 miles away.


----------

